# Our sweet Maddie is gone...



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Her fight with Hemangiosarcoma is over...

At 12:51 p.m. today our sweet angel Maddie got her wings....Two weeks after her 10th Birthday. 

I knew this day would come sooner or later I just didn't expect it to happen today. She was fine this morning, woke up went outside then came in for her breakfast. My husband said she wasn't as enthusiastic as usual at breakfast time but she did eat it all. 

She was lying on the floor in the living room and then about 11:30 she tried to get up but couldn't. My husband Jarrod was right there and rushed to her. She was very weak and her gums were pale, almost gray. Panic struck as we knew we immediately needed to get her to the vet (20 min drive away). He carried her to the car (she was limp like a rag doll) and I sat with her in the back seat as she laid on her side and stroked her head and told her we loved her all the way there. I had called ahead to warn them we were coming and it was an emergency. I was afraid she was going to pass away on the ride there. 

The vet who had done her splenectomy unfortunately wasn't in. The vet on duty said they could do an ultrasound to see what was going on in her belly but no matter what they would find there probably wasn't much hope for her, she was obviously bleeding internally again from a tumour somewhere. We declined the ultrasound as I didn't want to stress her out unnecessarily and I knew the ultimate outcome would be the same. We would be saying goodbye to our beautiful girl today.... 

They left us alone with her for as long as we wanted. We stroked, hugged her and talked with her for about 1/2 an hour. We got comfortable on the floor on a big fuzzy blanket and held her head and looked into her eyes and said our goodbye's as she peacefully left this world. We sat with her afterward for awhile.

The tears are falling and there episodes of uncontrollable sobs coming from both of us. She was our world as we have no human kids. It was so hard coming home and seeing everything just where she had left it. Toys scattered all over the floor that she played with just last night. I'm afraid to move anything. I still can't believe this is happening. The house is so quiet but yet I keep hearing sounds thinking it's her but then have to remind myself she is gone. 

Today was day 112 after her surgery and although we had time to prepare it still didn't make it any easier. She fought so hard, beat so many odds and gave us everything she had and then some, now it was our turn to help her. 

My sweet Maddie, Mommy and Daddy love you more than you know and we will miss you every second of every day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh noooooo, not Maddie today also....... I am so sorry you lost your sweet Maddie today. She definitely fought as hard as she could and I'm sure she is pain free and running around with her angel wings now, meeting all the other dogs who fought this dreaded disease, including Di, who lost her battle today as well. 

Hugs to you as you grieve your sweet girl. May the many memories of your good times together, in time, replace the pain of losing her today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I am just so sorry. This has been such a heartbreaking week....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't begin to tell you how very angry this makes me. I felt that surely your Maddie would make it. I'm just so very sorry. We completely understand. We don't have kids either. Golda, Max and Di were the only kids. Now we only have Max. I can't remember reading if you have any other furkids. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers at a gut wrenching time.


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

I M so sorry for your loss


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Maddie's end sounded just like my Tucker's this past january. We knew the day was coming and that one day we would wake up and he would be sick. But just as you say when it happens you still do not believe it. He lived 202 days past his splenectomy and just the night before was chasing his beloved tennis balls. Your Maddie is a beautiful girl. I hope you take some consolation in the life and love you provided her.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no, not another beautiful pup... I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh no! Not another one this week. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to lose a golden to cancer. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, and so glad you had those special last moments with her.

Was it hard to leave her after? I try to imagine that myself, I think I would have a very hard time with that but maybe not, I don't know.

She's a beautiful girl, I love that picture, so happy ... so golden :heartbeat


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, I am almost without words, so much loss and sadness experienced by so many. Rest in peace, sweet Maddie.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Run free beautiful Maddie.......


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maddie. Rest in peace sweet girl. 

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss. Godspeed sweet Maddie. This has just been a heartbreaking time here on GRF... so much loss and sadness. My tears fall for all those who have had to say goodbye.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry...that brought me to tears...Maddie is now with my Teddy and so many other amazing goldens at the bridge.
As odd as it is to say, it's good to hear that you got to say your goodbyes. It's the one thing I wanted...but never got.

RIP Maddie. You will be so greatly missed...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss of Maddie. She fought hard. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa








_


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you from the bottom of my heart - that is truly beautiful


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears for Maddie... more for you and your husband. I know you hurt horribly, but I hope there is some solace in knowing that Maddie is no longer in pain.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i am so very, very sorry.

Run swiftly at the Bridge, sweet Maddie ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maddie was a beautiful courageous girl. God bless you, I know how painful it is. Cancer needs to be spurned from this earth.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in shock. Not Maddie, not today. I'm so very very sorry. I have to think she went to be with Di today. Now they both are free of pain and running with all of our beautiful babies. Sophie, Di and Maddie all in a few days. So heartbreaking.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you on this sad day. I so wish we could eradicate cancer from our vocabulary. I will be keeping you in my thoughts.
Peace to your heart....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Words fail me... I am so very very sorry that Maddie lost her fight.

But you made her happy, right to the very end.

My thoughts are with you.

Rest in Peace sweet Maddie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is so much sadness on the board lately. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your Maddie today. May she now Rest in Peace.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Maddie's passing.

RIP Maddie!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Maddie. 
Rest in peace Maddie. 
Enjoy running in the grass, swimming in the lake, and eating all those steaks.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Maddie. You and your husband will be in our thoughts and prayers. I hope the memories you hold in your heart will bring you comfort at this time. Hugs

RIP Maddie


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Maddie lost her battle with cancer. Maddie was lucky to have you and your husband. I lost my Abby to hemangio also after a 5 week battle. I was praying for Maddie to beat the odds against this awful disease. She put up one heck of a fight!! RIP sweet Maddie...watch over your mommy and daddy!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your husband. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace Maddie.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry..


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Such a beautiful girl. She's running happy now.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . run free at the Bridge, sweet Maddie.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. This just breaks my heart as Maddie is like extended family. Take good care.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry to read this about your Sweet Maddie. Prayers to you and your husband as your hearts heal. Godspeed~


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry. I know the pain. General had done to much today and is breathing really hard. The disease is such a tease to you and your fury child, they can be great at one moment and fall the next. I wish I could take the pain away.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear Maddie has passed away.
Rest In Peace Maddie


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so very sad. My heart breaks for you as I, and others, know just how difficult it is to lose them. She is such a pretty girl with a beautiful name. 
I find this poem helps me.

_*Although we may not be together 
In the way we used to be*_
_*We are still connected
By a cord no eye can see
If ever you need to find me
We are never far apart
Just look beyond the rainbow
And listen with your heart.*_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

run free, sweet girl. You are still very loved.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for all that have lost their precious goldies...Godspeed


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry fo ryour loss of Maddie. I know the feeling when we have to send our beloved furbabies to the Rainbow Bridge...... My heart is breaking for you. RIP Sweet Maddie.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet, beautiful girl Maddie. She will always be by your side in spirit watching over you. Time will ease the pain and loss you're feeling. The day will come when you will be able to look back on all the wonderful times and memories you shared with Maddie and smile. 

Godspeed Maddie, run free and sleep softly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear Maddie's Mom*

Dear Maddie's Mom

My heart breaks for you! 

Maddie is at peace now and she knows how much you love her and my Smooch and Snobear and Sophie and Di and all of the fur babies will be greeting her at the Rainbow Bridge. We will all be reunited some day!

So glad that you and your hubby were with her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Maddie, I haven't been on the forum as much as I would like to and have missed much.
Sorry for your loss, it is never easy. HUGS!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in on you to see how you're doing. I know it is so very hard!! I woke up this morning hoping that it was a bad dream and Di would be laying on her bed. So very hard for us left behind! Hugs to you on another difficult day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Maddie and her Mom were true inspirations!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, so many are grieving.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

We are all crying with you. I am so sorry Maddie is gone. She will be running free with Di today. Run girls run. We will see you again at the bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Maddie. She fought such a hard battle and loved until the end with her family surrounding her as she made her journey to the bridge. May your tears help to cleanse some of your pain, my heart just hurts for you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry Maddie lost her battle with cancer. That beautiful girl put up quite a courageous fight. Your sweet girl is at peace. Thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is never easy to say good-bye...my heart and thoughts are with you....


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your lovely girl. So horrible to lose so many of our furry friends to this devastating disease. She did well to have got so many days with you and sounds like most of them were good ones. My Rusty only made it just over 6 weeks post splenectomy, still can't believe how fast it all went. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Continuing to send hugs to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry that Maddie has gone to the bridge, even though we know that we do the right thing by letting them go, they leave such a massive hole that will never be filled.

I am sure that Maddie knew how much you loved her, and she is now running free again.

"HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. " (ANON)

Sleep softly Maddie


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. My heart is really aching for you as I have been through the exact same thing. Maddie was so loved and cared for you. Please accept my sympathies. Rest in Peace, Maddie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to stop by and tell you that I'm thinking of you and your precious Maddy. i know that this is such a difficult time and wanted you to know that we're keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Maddie.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....You and your husband will bein my thoughts.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

Praying for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We are having such a difficult time. We can't stop crying. Our hearts feel empty without her, the house is empty without her. I can't bring myself to move anything, the toys, the food dishes. It's all still exactly where she left it.

We had such high hopes for more time when she had the positive ultrasound on April 18 and then a month and a few days later she was gone...I hate this disease for taking our girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*I'm so very sorry*

I know it is so hard to loose your sweet Maddie. You and Maddie put up such a courageous fight against this monster. I'm sure you both got so close as your tried to win. So sorry for your pain! Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss.. It seems to have been a bad weekend for many of us.. Saturday was a horrible day.. I dont wish the pain of losing a dog to anyone..its the worst thing you can ever feel.. and it goes on forever..
we will all get through our losses in time.. sending hugs your way..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

I think talking about how you feel and about Maddie will help.
Please use us for support. 
We all care deeply.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having such a hard time. I had a hard time moving anything after I lost Abby to this dreadful disease. Now over 1 year later, I still have the last stuffy she played with on a shelf so no one else plays with it. I am 2-1/2 months since my neighbor ran over my Bella and have the last stuffy of hers put up as well and can't bear to pick up any of her tennis balls that she left all around outside(I just move them when I mow). I find it hard as well to get rid of anything. I know they are not coming back, but I guess it makes me feel like a part of them is still with me. Missing them so much is understandable and none of our babies are ever forgotten...not ever!!!! You and your husband have still been in my thoughts and I am sure Maddie is watching over you both!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I am sure that Maddie is watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I just saw this thread and am so very sorry. She was such a brave, strong girl. RIP Maddie. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Been thinking of you*

Just checking in to see how you are doing? I know that it has to be very difficult without your beautiful Maddie. I know when they get sick, you plan your whole world around them. Then when they leave, it's like the world just comes to an end. You're in my thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

Me, too, I want to check on you and see how you are doing.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry!!! I hope you are doing ok. She was a beauty


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie is home again...we picked up her urn this evening. We are so very sad and heartbroken and the tears still continue to fall. Tomorrow will be a hard day, one week since we had to say goodbye. 

Our arms ache to hold you just even one more time...We love you and miss you Maddie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Yes tomorrow will be a VERY DIFFICULT day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears for Maddie :--sad:

And more for you. This weekend will bring a different kind of Memorial Day for you. I'm not sure whether the loss hurts less over time or we just get used to the pain. 

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Maddie's story is just too sadly familiar, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I just saw this thread today. I had been away for a while.
I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

God bless you, it never is easy, and bless your maddie, i am sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

yOU NEVER EVER HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO PREPARE. wE HAD EXACTLY 10 WEEKS WITH iRIRSH sETTER BOOTS AFTER DIAGNOSIS WITH BONE CANCER. WE GOT A LOT MORE TIME THAN EXPECTED, BUT IT WAS NOT ENOUGH.

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss... I know how it feels. You read my post too... I lost my buddy of 11 years and I wasnt even there... It is so hard... I hope Maddie and Simba are friends now.

Its like losing a family member for sure... especially if it has been SO LONG together. I thought he would ALWAYS BE THERE too... cause he always was...

life is so short... so we should tell people we love them everyday. you never know what tomorrow will bring...

blessings, ece


----------

